# Do you have trouble finding long boots or half chaps?



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My calves are huge, even when I am at a 'normal' sort of weight I still take xw in boots etc, so when I am overweight I usually have no hope, I get excited when I see something listed as XXW then could throw something when I see that these HUGE widths are like 17" 

Fuller Fillies are the usual go to for boots and chaps but I've even been struggling with their sizing recently, but now they are trialling a proper x wide half chap, being able to stretch to accommodate up to 23" 

They are only being sold through their UK outlet at present Tackanory > Fuller Fillies Huggy 'Supersize' Leather Half Chap but if you need legwear up to this size, even if you don't want to buy now, could you feedback to them that this size in a boot is needed [email protected]

Thanks for reading, and please start feeding back what it is that you need to let you ride dressed properly and comfortably.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I know where you are coming form 
My daughter figure skated for over 10 years and her thighs and calves 
are huge and part of that runs in the family too


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I had some serious knee surgery about 14 years ago. I had to have a faciatami (don't know if spelled right) and ever since my left calf is much, much bigger than my right! I have a terrible time finding high boots for me. I am a larger person anyway and wow does it make it tough.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I have the x wide chaps and the show boots but they only just fit, so and xxwide would be very welcome for some ladies I think.

Fuller fillies is the first time I have been able to have riding wear to fit. Up until there range came on the market I couldn't fit in chaps full stop, just wore jodphur boots . So at my first show last year I felt super smart to have jackets, shirts and boots that fit me. I came second in the best turned out which I was super pleased with


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, what about Mt Horse? I'm not the skinniest down there (khmmmmm....), Mt Horse seems to fit though (their wide version).


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mountain Horse is I think a great option for the blessed of leg, but for the over blessed, then they just wont do.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

Luckily, Mt. Horse works for me, too, and I really like them.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yep because everything is made for women, or stores only stock womens items'


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> yep because everything is made for women, or stores only stock womens items'


What planet are you living on????????


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Im a guy and got Ariat mens half chaps and they fit, its also a large and it fits snug but i could pass with a X Large.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I agree about Mountain Horse. I was actually able to fit (barely) into their regular width (short height though.. sigh). The elastic makes a huge difference, and they're a lot more comfortable to wear than a lot of other brands.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Has anybody got any experience of the Fuller Fillies Gaiters? I am buying some of these next.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I've got the half chaps on the way to me, it is my first foray into the world of fuller fillies.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I live on planet earth. Anything horse related that isn't "Cowboy" is near impossible to find. Stores like Dover, Horseloverz, carry little to nothing for men. Same with local stores they are even worse.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't have huge calves, but they are big enough. When I got out my field boots when I bought Missy, there wasn't a chance in you know where I was getting them on. I took them in to the saddle shop and he cut out tabs on the top/inside and put elastic inserts in them.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well it probably reflects the different shopping habits of the sexes, but I don't actually see Horseloverz 13 pairs of breeches as nothing, and they are available up to a 40" waist as standard, so not to bad.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I just ordered a set of fuller fillies half chaps for my oversize calves. Years of riding a bicycle everywhere and playing hockey built up tons of muscle that I couldn't lose if I tried....a whole 20" around. I should have mine monday here's to hoping they fit.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Let us know how they work Kato


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

In the interests of fairness I have to add to this thread.

While I haven't yet actually tried any of the Fuller Filly products, I already know that the half chaps that are on their way to me from the UK is likely to be the only purchase I make from this company.

My experience as a potential customer has not been the best and personally I would struggle to trade with a company who makes me feel that I am in the wrong, I am old fashioned enough to believe that customers are always in the right, and it saddens me to find that my custom does not appear to important.

Your mileage may of course vary, but just saying here.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Not only do I have a problem in the calf size but I have big feet too.  I wear a size 12 (hopefully) in most boots. Suckssssss.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Dublin field boots have different calf sizes, should be no problem finding the proper size, gorgeous boot & under $200, the extra wide calf size is huge too. I lucked out finding my hubby half chaps (he has massive calves, more like bulls really), there was this tack warehouse we stumbled upon. Halfchaps, extra wide calf, $15, got me a pair too at that price.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Misscolors you have my great sympathy, I have size 11 feet and struggle, I can imagine 12's are just a bit more difficult to find again.

Here is a great chart with widths of all kinds of boots, off to read up

Boots Size Chart


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I got my new Fuller Fillies half chaps and I LOVE them. They are a little snug but they are new, so to be expected. They are so comfy and don't restrict movement at all. These are the ones I got Fuller Fillies Faux Suede Huggy Half Chaps - Chaps from SmartPak Equine


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have always had trouble finding stock boots that fit at all. It may be worth saving all the pennies and get a pair of custom boots. My calves change shpes depending on what work I am doing from one year to the next. Custom boots last a long time with proper care.

My favorite, are Dehner boots that have three buckles on the side. They have some adjustment that allows for heavier or lighter times. There is nothing better than a pair of boots made to your every measure. I almost stay in a constant state of saving for the next pair.....


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

I am not wide but I am quite tall and slender... I need boots and chaps that are extra tall AND narrow. This makes it nearly impossible to get boots and chaps without a custom order or guessing and hoping an online order will fit. Luckily there is a tack shop within a reasonable distance that carries a huge supply of everything!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Love the boots Allison, are they dressage legal do you think?


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks golden. The girls I ride with are all size 8's so they get everything their little feet desire. Lol. And I love those boots tooooo! I want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Love the boots Allison, are they dressage legal do you think?



Absolutely. I have shown in CDI-W's with no comment. I don't wear them with a shadbelly, but have no problem wearing them with a frock. They are unconventional, but I have not had one problem. Hard to fit people and, like me, people who have broken their legs and find it hard to put on dress boots, must be given some latitude, IMO. I started wearing these long before zippers, and still like how they adjust to thicker/thinner breeches and leg variations.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, I looked at the price of them and darn near fainted......one for the future, but such a sensible idea, as you say allows for summer weight or winter weight clothing and people:lol: Also a bonus for us fluid collectors who swell and shrink through the month....

Now to get a more mainline company to start making them, it has to be beneficial as you could cut down the number of calf widths you need to offer


----------

